# Breath of Fire



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm bored as hell and I wanna talk about the Breath of Fire series so I can get interested into the series again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome series, made dragon tfs a valid element in a story back before the American Douchebag ruined it for me.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2009)

Which game?

Breath of Fire 1 - Been awhile since I played it.  I ended up kinda liking how bosses' HP bars only covered _part_ of their HP, as well as the fact that (at least on the GBA port) your character sprites actually came into visual contact with the enemy when attacking.  Neat dragon forms, a bit limited ability-wise but I very much liked that there were no restrictions how long you could stay in it.

Breath of Fire 2 - Again, been awhile.  I didn't like Ryu's dragon ability being used as an all-MP "summon".  Didn't like that world's Church.  Didn't save Ryu's father.  Still haven't beaten it, actually, have yet to take more than a step into the final dungeon.  The fusion system involving the six "sages" (okay, what were they called again?) provided some interesting benefits, didn't like how it wore off if they get too damaged or KO.

Breath of Fire 3 - Still playing this.  I absolutely love how although this game uses traditional random encounters, there's no switching from a "field" screen to a "battle" screen -- monsters just jump in on the map and it's battle time.  Love the flexibility of the dragon system in this game, too bad it depletes MP per turn when you use it.  Not sure about the story, and one question, what is with the nudity?  The first 10+ hours seemed a little to carefree with kid Ryu and kid Nina, but after the incident at Angel Tower that's where the game starts "growing the beard".

Breath of Fire 4 - Actually the first BoF game I played.  Didn't like the art style on their dragons.  Didn't like the mystical connection between Ryu and Shou-Lou (whatever his name was).  Loved the sequence with the Empire's Hex Cannon.  Loved being able to combo your spells together between different party members, and being able to swap between members mid-battle.  Never did figure out how to use Revives on inactive party members, but beat the game without it.  In retrospect, #4's gameplay follows closely in the footsteps of #3.

Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter - Interesting spin-off.  Loved the tactical turn-based battle system.  Almost the only RPG with no Cure or Life spells -- no MP-consuming "spells" at all, in fact.  Just weapons & items.  Got up to a D ratio of 1/512 after repeated playthroughs, beat the Kokon Horay dungeon (rightly difficult, but very thrilling just the same).  Ryu's D-meter provided an interesting cost to his dragon powers:  It never decreases, making it your ultimate time limit, and the more you use dragon powers the less time you have to complete the game with, even to the point where the only way to keep playing is to do a SOL Restart (SOL Restore is worthless since you lose all your backpack items).  Loved some of the combo attacks in this game.  Wish it wasn't so short.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2009)

I liked Breath of Fire II a lot, kind of interesting how Final Fantasy X shows a lotta similarities to its plot. Although the translation for the first two were extremely poor. 

I also liked V. I felt it was rather different, and I think it could have done well without being called "Breath of Fire" because it sort of doesn't include the dragon TFs and castles that people loved in the first few. (So I used dragon form only to wind up making the D-Counter so high the game was unwinnable...but you're supposed to restart anyways) Bosch was an absolute *JERK* and it was very satisfying to wreck him several times, as well as being able to take him out in one hit. I liked Lin

Didn't like the anthros in the game. They're rather anthro in the first two games...then become less and less anthro before they're just nekos. (Lin is a worgen although I thought she just had a crazy hat and a loose belt.)


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 17, 2009)

*Breath of Fire IV* has always been my favorite of the bunch.  The best music, best animation, best battle system...  I loved how well animated the sprites were, they all seemed like little Disney cartoon characters when they'd come to life.  I mean, who CAN'T love the sock-puppet kid in those towns?

Oh yeah, and playing AS the game's villain, Fou-lu in parts?  What a way to establish an enemy's character.  You could actually feel for him.

I liked the first three quite a bit, but I avoided *Dragon Quarter* simply because of the tremendous amounts of negativity it had received from fans of the series.  I do often wonder if that's the reason Capcom stopped making anymore.  :/  It's sad...  I'd love to see them do a sixth entry.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> ...but I avoided *Dragon Quarter* simply because of the tremendous amounts of negativity it had received from fans of the series.  I do often wonder if that's the reason Capcom stopped making anymore.


You're listening to fan hype?  It's a fine tactical RPG in its own right....


----------



## Kajet (Nov 17, 2009)

BoF 3 will probably remain my favorite... I didn't like 4 quite as much... I tried to get into it but it seemed that as much as I tried it just didn't open up at all, it just remained very linear, could be that I didn't play as far as I thought though.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2009)

Come to think of it #4 did feel quite linear in terms of progression.  I'm pretty sure you got some kind of late-game world travel ability (I do remember collecting all the dragons before endgame), but it definitely wasn't the "take your time" sort of freelance exploration that #3 had.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 17, 2009)

I've recently started to play Breath of Fire, now that I think about it.

You know, when I should be working...

I'm playing through the first one right now, had just gotten Bo and am supposed to go activate a giant robot.

Or something.

I am hoping to finish it sometime, though, and playing through the sequels. I'm looking forward to 2 and 3...


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 20, 2009)

Dragon Quarter had it's issues. I'll list pros and cons

PROS:
-Very fun game to play.
-Storyline was pretty damn cool.
-Interesting concepts for Ryu and Nina, and how they are what they are.
-D-Gauge limits how much you can use your dragon form in absence of MP.
-There are some fun mini-games to keep you distracted (like the faerie farms  )

CONS:
-Gunchick absolutely sucks ass. Totally useless. She never did more than 1 damage for me no matter what I did to her weapon or how much I leveled her.
-The only way to get the true ending as well as see the entire story play out is to either die or beat the game multiple times (and this means dying 10+ times or beating it 3 or 4+ times). This could be a pro or a con, but it was a con to me.
-You can only save if you get these coins, so it limits where and when you can save, which can be quite the nuisance. These coins are also used for starting over I believe.

Overall, I really liked this game. I never understood why everyone said it was so hard to go through this game without using the dragon form. By the time I made it to the end of the game, I only had 33.47% on my D-Gauge, which gave me more than enough power to totally crush every end boss.
----------------------
Never played the original BOF.

I never played II all the way through. I made it to the final dungeon and got bored with the game.

Breath of Fire III was definitely my favorite. I still hate the desert.

BOF IV was fun to play, and Fou Lu was a total bad ass. Right behind III in my favorite of the series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 20, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Dragon Quarter had it's issues. I'll list pros and cons
> 
> PROS:
> -Very fun game to play.
> ...











Stratadrake said:


> Which game?


BoF III.



Digitalpotato said:


> I liked Breath of Fire II a lot, kind of interesting how Final Fantasy X shows a lotta similarities to its plot. Didn't like the anthros in the game.


Wait, FFX had a plot?



Digitalpotato said:


> They're rather anthro in the first two games...then become less and less anthro before they're just nekos. (Lin is a worgen although I thought she just had a crazy hat and a loose belt.)


Yeah, I really don't know why they did that.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> CONS:
> 
> 
> > - Gunchick absolutely sucks ass. Totally useless. She never did more than 1 damage for me no matter what I did to her weapon or how much I leveled her.
> ...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually, I've never been a fan of the serie, guess I'm too much of a FFtard.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, Hey guys, Guess what?

BoF VI

This news for almost a week but it look like no one know about it, Yet.

Very little information about new Bof except the system, name and release date.

-new Breath of fire is for PSP
-name of the title ''Breath of Fire: Children of the Fenghuang''
-release on 2010

I can't find any scans to confirm that but some blogs in japan keep talking about it by now.
http://ameblo.jp/lightning14/entry-10358150216.html
http://mgs4mario.blog111.fc2.com/blog-entry-1952.html

And other news : F-ZERO Destruction is for the wii and Bomberman go is for the psp.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2009)

BoF has furries. 

Buff furries. :X


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 21, 2009)

Love this series.  Except maybe for 1, which I never really enjoyed all that much.  I guess it's just the combination of it having a pretty lame storyline, plus the obnoxious dungeons you have to go through.
2 is where I really started with this series.  If you can get past the bad translation, it really is a great game.  So much about it is peculiar, and yet at the same time it has a fairly deep plot (at least, for a game of that generation).  And I always preferred the shaman transformation thing to the BoF one, which doesn't allow for nearly as much party customization.
3 is awesome.  It's so bloody EPIC.  You go journey to find God, and then you fight her.  I mean, how cool is that?  I also love the Master system and building up the fairy village, which is a tradition I hope they keep up.  And the fishing mini-game really improved.  The only thing I didn't like about this game was Nina; in all of the others, she's a pretty strong person, confident, powerful, but in 3 she just... sucks.  "I think Ryu is a good dragon!"  Says that about 9000 times.
4 is my favorite, actually.  It's just a really beautiful game.  The art, the music, everything.  And the main baddy, Fou Lu, despite being a god, actually gets picked on a lot and suffers a lot of tragedy.  It really gives him a good motivation for ending up batshit crazy.  Plus, the characters in this game are all fairly interesting, Scias and Ershin especially (who are two of the most bizarre heroes in any game I've played; a stuttering mercenary and a suit of armor accidentally brought to life by a goddess' power).  And Yuna and his ideas operating that Carronade.  Gawd is that whole subplot just really creepy.
Dragon Quarter is a really neat game, too.  It's nice to see a turn-based system actually require careful planning and strategy.  The underground world is one of the coolest things I've seen in an RPG.  I also like the fact that you get two sets of experience, one you can keep for the next file if you so desire, else you can use it just to boost yourself way up there for the file you're on.  I really detest the saving system, though.  This is one of those games you have to set aside a big time-slot for, because it is just hard to save your game.  No idea why they decided to go that route.
I think people complained about it because it was so different from the rest of the series, but I actually appreciated that.  With 4 it took a turn toward the Asian culture side, which was a breath of fresh air from the usual medieval castle-land most RPGs are set in, and then with DQ all of the sudden they stick it in this huge underground complex where the only dragon you see is dead and nailed to a wall.  But to me, that was an awesome creative twist on the whole concept of the series, so I'm glad they went that route rather than remaking the same old thing like everybody probably wanted.  And it helped that the musical score was spot-on for that kind of atmosphere.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> "... -new Breath of fire is for PSP ..."



Portable only?  Looks like that one falls into the heap of "games I no longer give a shit about" right along with *Dragon Quest IX*...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

I see no one got the fuccons joke, But whatever.



DragonRift said:


> Portable only? Looks like that one falls into the heap of "games I no longer give a shit about" right
> along with *Dragon Quest IX*...


Yeah, Portable only. 

And judging from the title it's sounds like a BoF IV sequel. Because, Fenghuang are mythological birds of East Asia and the only BoF game to have an East Asia background is BoF IV 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> BoF has furries.
> 
> Buff furries. :X


O U!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


I feel tempted to highlight that with links to the relevant TV Tropes articles... because it's 2 a.m. and I need sleep, not forums.

But, it's 2 a.m. and I need sleep not forums.

Worthy response to follow later.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> BoF has furries.
> 
> Buff furries. :X



Some Final Fantasy got Furries too ='/.  Cat ears & cat tails, if that counts.  And of course, some of em got anthros


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

I have one for the GBC...II maybe? 
Instead of doing quests, I'd just roam about the overworld map and try to shoot the deer and birds with that wolf-guy's arrows.

There was a huge flaw with the game though, if I didn't play for a few days and forgot exactly what I had to be doing, there was no Objectives list or ANYTHING to help me remember. I had to keep a note pad and jot down what I was doing before turning it off.


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I have one for the GBC...II maybe?
> Instead of doing quests, I'd just roam about the overworld map and try to shoot the deer and birds with that wolf-guy's arrows.
> 
> There was a huge flaw with the game though, if I didn't play for a few days and forgot exactly what I had to be doing, there was no Objectives list or ANYTHING to help me remember. I had to keep a note pad and jot down what I was doing before turning it off.



Yeah, that'd be the first game.

And it's not a flaw.  *chuckles*  I distinctly remember playing that for weeks on my SNES years ago, and some of the instructions on what to do next were so incredibly vague, I found myself revisiting dungeons and towns repeatedly, just to get some sort of clue.  They'd tell you to get some rare item, but wouldn't tell you who or where to get it from.

Sometimes it would be something ridiculous, like speaking to some wandering old man in a village that had nothing to do with your adventure prior to meeting him.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Some Final Fantasy got Furries too ='/.  Cat ears & cat tails, if that counts.  And of course, some of em got anthros



No.

The closest thing FF has that are playable anthros are Nu Mous, Bangaas, and Ronsos. And even then they are placed in the background for the fashionista tween heroes.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> There was a huge flaw with the game though, if I didn't play for a few days and forgot exactly what I had to be doing, there was no Objectives list or ANYTHING to help me remember. I had to keep a note pad and jot down what I was doing before turning it off.


Yeah, that's quite common in old-school RPG's.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, that's quite common in old-school RPG's.



Great link, they've really taken time to list all of them in detail. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, Portable only.



How *DARE* they consider portables for something only than remakes and Gaiden games? 




> The closest thing FF has that are playable anthros are Nu Mous, Bangaas, and Ronsos. And even then they are placed in the background for the fashionista tween heroes.




Telephone for you - it's Freya and Mog.



> -Gunchick absolutely sucks ass. Totally useless. She never did more than 1 damage for me no matter what I did to her weapon or how much I leveled her.




...Odd.  I've never actually had that problem. She's once actually done more damage to Dragonized Bosch than Ryu did without using dragon powers. I've also had one battle where I used that one ability of hers to knock Bosh back and make him run into a trap.



> And it's not a flaw. *chuckles* I distinctly remember playing that for weeks on my SNES years ago, and some of the instructions on what to do next were so incredibly vague, I found myself revisiting dungeons and towns repeatedly, just to get some sort of clue. They'd tell you to get some rare item, but wouldn't tell you who or where to get it from.



It's not a flaw. It's called "Annoying" or "Guide, Dang it." Some of it in the first was probably because of crappy translation - the second game was a little more specific, at least for the required stuff. They don't tell you you're supposed to save the old man or else you'd get the downer ending (Which you'd figure would be something you can do anyways.) or where the Shamans are. (But you can beat the game without 'em anyways. )


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I have one for the GBA.


 Fixed.



Digitalpotato said:


> How *DARE* they consider portables for something only than remakes and Gaiden games?


 Uh, Cool?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Great link, they've really taken time to list all of them in detail. :3


And that's not even scratching the surface....


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

I started out as a FFtard, but I've always had a affinity for other RPGs (except Suikoden IV -FAIL!).  While I did not play DQ, the first four were great games, particularly III and IV.  Other people didn't like the Saiyan-esque transformations in IV, but I appreciated it (they're not so much changing as they are TRANSFIGURING).  Another element I liked was the unstable nature of a Dragon's power, and clone of Bahamut ZERO or not, IV's Kaiser/Tyrant 'summon' was just fricking awesome.  BoFIV was one of only three games I would showcase to my buddies back in the day for pure blazing death graphic goodness.

And having 90% of the populations either furry or part-furry, and nobody really minding was a major plus.  In fact this game series (and to a lesser extent the Mana Series) gave the inspiration for my (not for much longer) private fantasies furry-inclusive.

I in ur tower, swinging mah Royal swrd!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

Moogles are as anthros as Warner Brothers.

And lol rat race.

Anyway, stop hating on V. It's awesome. It made the game interesting when IV ruined it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Moogles are as anthros as Warner Brothers.
> 
> And lol rat race.
> 
> Anyway, stop hating on V. It's awesome. It made the game interesting when IV ruined it.



Kupo?


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 22, 2009)

@ibyuuk:  Kupo!

@Anybody:  Clarification, is DQ = BofV, or is there actually a BoFV now?  Forgive me ignorance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2009)

wulfe_luer said:


> @ Clarification, is DQ = BofV, or is there actually a BoFV now? Forgive me ignorance.


 Yes.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway, stop hating on V. It's awesome. It made the game interesting when IV ruined it.


 And yet, It's getting a sequel.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2009)

You can probably find V in a used game store - it came out when, 2002? It's probably going for like $10 used.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You can probably find V in a used game store - it came out when, 2002? It's probably going for like $10 used.


 Not for me.


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 23, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Strange, I never had that problem, you just have to combo her attacks same as Ryu and Nina (of course meaning you actually had to have stolen/acquired said attacks in the first place...) .  Or maybe you were using the wrong attacks to begin with . . . any attack that hits a wide spray usually does only light damage or has low accuracy, as a rule.
> 
> The only issue I had with Lin is that since her gun has so much range, attacking an enemy on the field causes every other enemy in a 20-foot radius to be drawn into combat with them.  This can make things MUCH more difficult when you're trying to get through Kokon Horay... start your battles off with Ryu or Nina, you'll usually end up with just two or three enemies at a time, much more manageable.
> 
> ...



I don't know. I changed Lin's attacks, changed her weapon, upgraded different weapons, everything! She never did more than 1 damage to anything. It really made me mad because I spent a lot of time on her trying to make her useful. Eventually I just said screw it, and made her into cannon fodder. It's been a few years since I played it, but I haven't had the willpower to go back and play it. Too much other stuff to mess around with 

As for the EXP multiplier, I tried manipulating that against those penguin things in Kokon Horay (?) on the first level. Those little bratty birds gave a ton of EXP, but were annoying as hell to kill.

I never really cared for doing combos in this game. I just mostly had Ryu do all first tier attacks and he did more than if he did a combo.

The only thing I remember about dying the first time is that I know it happened after killing all the soldiers and the giant mech thing. I beat that battle and went further, then I know I died after that, I just can't remember where x.x


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> I don't know. I changed Lin's attacks, changed her weapon, upgraded different weapons, everything! She never did more than 1 damage to anything.
> .
> .
> .
> I never really cared for doing combos in this game. I just mostly had Ryu do all first tier attacks and he did more than if he did a combo.


That still doesn't make any sense, unless you're just using the wrong attacks to begin with.  I'm looking it up on GameFAQs and very few of Lin's Lv.1 attacks are actually that powerful, most are intentionally designed to be chained to higher-level attacks and won't do very much on their own.  Each step of a combo gets a cumulative +10% bonus to its attack power, and especially during the Regent battles near the end, you need to save up enough AP to perform a full combo to break through their shielding (which absorbs anywhere from 50 to 330(!) points before the Regent actually takes any damage, and this applies to _every combo_, every turn)

EDIT:  At least one document on GameFAQs seems to confirms this with Lin -- no two ways about it, she doesn't do much damage spamming the same attack over and over, you *have* to combo different skills together to do any significant damage with them.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 23, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I feel tempted to highlight that with links to the relevant TV Tropes articles... because it's 2 a.m. and I need sleep, not forums.
> 
> But, it's 2 a.m. and I need sleep not forums.
> 
> Worthy response to follow later.


So they're full of tropes.  What's your point?  I still give them more credit than most of the Final Fantasy games.
For JRPGs, the BoF games are actually really creative and interesting.  I hope you'd agree with me there.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not for me.



Then try Amazon - it's better than Gamestop in terms of used games available.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

I just hope the sequel has more musclefurs. Only 1 and 2 have them. :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I just hope the sequel has more musclefurs. Only 1 and 2 have them. :<


But what about Garr & Rei-koon??? 



Digitalpotato said:


> Then try Amazon - it's better than Gamestop in terms of used games available.


I'll think about it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Well 3 has only Garr, Rei is only furry when he's a tiger. >:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well 3 has only Garr, Rei is only furry when he's a tiger. >:


 Rei suppose to be a kemono, But capcom fucked up and made him into a pretty boy kemonomimi. ):


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> So they're full of tropes.  What's your point?


It was 2 a.m. when I wrote that; I get a little... loopy after midnight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

He has supposed to be a tigerman? :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> He has supposed to be a tigerman? :O


 Pretty much.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn it, Capcom!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Damn it, Capcom!


 Actually, Beta Rei was suppose to be a pretty boy kemonomimi. But Capcom did some last minute changes to Rei's mugshot to make it look more kemono. So yeah.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 24, 2009)

I played 3 and thoroughly enjoyed it til I couldn't navigate the desert right at the very end. Then I just never went back to it and it got neglected for other games unfortunately.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Actually, Beta Rei was suppose to be a pretty boy kemonomimi. But Capcom did some last minute changes to Rei's mugshot to make it look more kemono. So yeah.


That explains a bit -- sprite frames take a bit longer than a single (or two) mugshots like what he has in the manual.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Katt and Deis were the best.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder why Katt looked human but Tiga looked like an anthro tiger.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder why Katt looked human but Tiga looked like an anthro tiger.


Because catgirls are easier to make sexy, I suppose?

Plus, we all remember what happens to Tiga, right? That might play into it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

Who is Tiga? An Ultraman?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who is Tiga? An Ultraman?


A character in BoFII. Stop fagging up the thread with your Japanese superhero show :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Who is Tiga? An Ultraman?


 Some kemono who dies after an hour of gametime when you first meet him. 


Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder why Katt looked human but Tiga looked like an anthro tiger.


Males=kemono 
Females=kemonomimi


Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nina were the best.


 Fixed.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


Yeah, uh, no.

Nina's good, but Katt could actually fight, and Deis made Nina completely obsolete in BoFII.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, uh, no.
> 
> Nina's good, but Katt could actually fight, and Deis made Nina completely obsolete in BoFII.


 Nina is sexier than those hoes. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2009)

I actually liked Nina best in II and IV. I kind of started to get annoyed with her in V, despite Lin saying "Hola Hola!" all the time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2009)

Any pics of Tiga? D:

And Tiga sounds like a Japanese attempting to use the word tiger.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey I don't know - Breath of Fire II had a bad translation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYaHu6tmoU clcosest I could find.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Any pics of Tiga? D:
> 
> And Tiga sounds like a Japanese attempting to use the word tiger.









But who cares about him, He's terrible.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2009)

Considering he has muscle...wolf does.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Considering he has muscle...wolf does.


But he when all "murry purry" on Katt and try stalking her aswell.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2009)

What's so important about him? It looks like he's just a generic boss.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's so important about him? It looks like he's just a generic boss.


 He wants to fuck Katt, Yet he like that other chick.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's so important about him? It looks like he's just a generic boss.


If I remember right his was a Hopeless Boss Fight.  But unlike, say, your first match against Garr in #3, Tiga didn't pull out an instant kill after ten turns.  So... yeah, that battle took awhile.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> If I remember right his was a Hopeless Boss Fight.  But unlike, say, your first match against Garr in #3, Tiga didn't pull out an instant kill after ten turns.  So... yeah, that battle took awhile.


I remember somebody once had that battle going for three or four days with infinite HP just to prove it was impossible.

Though if you cheat to beat him, you get 0 Exp., 1z, and a game over anyway, don't you?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2009)

So essentially he's just there for the ending?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So essentially he's just there for the ending?


Not quite. But he is part of the immediate plot.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What's so important about him? It looks like he's just a generic boss.



He leads the resistance against the corrupt Evarai church, and is basically your key into the dungeon inside Evarai. Basically, Evarai is like that Yu Yevon church or whatever in Final Fantasy X...full of corruption, yet not actually a "Take that" against organized religion as a whole.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> He leads the resistance against the corrupt Evarai church, and is basically your key into the dungeon inside Evarai. Basically, Evarai is like that Yu Yevon church or whatever in Final Fantasy X...full of corruption, yet not actually a "Take that" against organized religion as a whole.


 And after that, He's dies.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

If he dies, then why is he in the ending?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If he dies, then why is he in the ending?


 What ending?


----------



## Kokusho (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If he dies, then why is he in the ending?



No, no, he's not one of the last bosses or anything. It's one of those fights you're supposed to lose in order for the story to progress.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

He's like Leon from Tales of Destiny Remake.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh, well that was pointless.

And no, I didn't see him as a final boss. I was told that he was going to be in the ending or something.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh, well that was pointless.
> 
> And no, I didn't see him as a final boss. I was told that he was going to be in the ending or something.


 Uh yeah, You meet him near the of the game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, that was pointless of him.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wow, that was pointless of him.


 Like I said, He's terrible.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

That he is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

Really? :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2009)

So today, I was playing some BoFIII and goddamn, I never played such an annoying minigames/puzzles in my life.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 28, 2009)

OOoh BoF yaaaaay! Nostalgia <3

1. Bo was badass in the first one
2. Bo in trash can in second one, guard asks what's in it
3. Hunting and fishin'
4. Characters in IV were awesome
5. Eye Goo =P


----------



## Kajet (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh god... I just remembered the mandatory hunting BS in the first game... "Hey, go get a white antler off a super rare deer" *runs off, finds a super rare deer and kills it, only to enter a random battle before picking up the antler.* And much F-bombing ensues.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

lol random battles


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> So today, I was playing some BoFIII and goddamn, I never played such an annoying minigames/puzzles in my life.


Ugh, this. Especially the ones you needed to use Garr for.

And how the hell was there vinegar in a well, seriously? D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Ugh, this. Especially the ones you needed to use Garr for.
> 
> And how the hell was there vinegar in a well, seriously? D:


 
The rope minigame, The well minigame, The-you-have-20-seconds-to-get-from-point A-to-point B-with-shitty/awkward-controls-for-a-boat minigame, The "Hey Ryu, Can you go down to the boost counter room and check the number on the boost counter would you and run your dumbass up here so I can press a button, Please?"

Yeah.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> So today, I was playing some BoFIII and goddamn, I never played such an annoying minigames/puzzles in my life.




Needed to clean the Nostaigla Filter for you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 28, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> The rope minigame, The well minigame, The-you-have-20-seconds-to-get-from-point A-to-point B-with-shitty/awkward-controls-for-a-boat minigame, The "Hey Ryu, Can you go down to the boost counter room and check the number on the boost counter would you and run your dumbass up here so I can press a button, Please?"
> 
> Yeah.


I'd say the last one's more of a fetch quest, but yeah D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'd say the last one's more of a fetch quest, but yeah D:


And I'm not even at the Desert Puzzle.


----------

